# Paddock or stable?



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

My horses are outside 24/7 with a shelter they can go under if it rains. If they are stalled they tend to get more pent-up energy.

I do have one stalled right now with some turn-out during the day that we are putting weight on and his excess energy is through the roof.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Our horse is in a dry lot with access to a barn. The horses rarely, if ever, go into the barn, even in horrible weather.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

mine are in a dry lot w/ access to the barn. I leave 3 out 24/7 and I bring 3 in at night. (I bring the 3 in at night because I need to seperate them to feed - they eat "special").


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm a huge beleiver in horses living outside 24/7 on the largest tract of land possable. Even our show horses live outside sometimes if we have to leave real early in the morning I'll put them in a stall the night before but other wise they stay outside.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

WHEN I do buy, board, and then eventually get my place horse friendly, my horses will be outside 24/7 with of course access to a shelter, if not barn. I would however like to have a few stalls in case of emergencies or what have you.


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

The horse I lease is turned out at 8am and brought in to her stall around 5pm every day, weather permitting. She gets mad if she's left out much longer than that.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

My horse gets turned out in a pasture (not a paddock) everday. That way he is handled regulary, his health can be checked, his feet cleaned if need be, and his blankets can be changed according to weather. All horses get there portion of grain/meds without fear the others will steal it, and behaviors (limping, pawing, circling, laying down) can be easily noted.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

At my barn they use the combined system; half barn half pasture.  I like that the most. However, I think pasture is best because if a horse is cooped up in a stall 24/7 he might develop behavioral problems, or just be bored! Horses like to roam & frolic, so I wouldn't want my horse in a stall for 24/7. However, it does depend on the situation. Some horses do better stalled.  & yeah, the pastures always have optional shelter if the horses want to shield away from the rain, snow, etc.

So, I think as a whole, the paddock is best.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

My guy is out to pasture 24/7 and only comes in when I work with him


----------



## Fancy Girl Haflinger (Jan 7, 2009)

I have my horse in 24/7/365 out in the pasture with two other horses and 5 acres incase of emergencie i put her in the barn. Other than that she is outside.


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

At my barn the horses go out dureing the day and in at night it might change during the summer thoe.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

All 5 of my horses are outside. 4 are on pasture. My 30 yr old blind appy, Cheno, was with the herd until this winter. He is currently in a stall/paddock setting due to needing more feed and total access to it without being pushed around at the hay feeder. The only time I shut anyone in a stall is if the weather is horrid, I will shut Cheno's paddock/stall door with him inside.  Sometimes I do put the pony in the stall next to him for company. My (2)stalls are 12x16 so he has lots of room. The others have access to the 24x30' open area inside the barn where I've not added other stalls. They only hang around in there if it's really nasty and I hang haybags there  Oh sometimes in summer they also hang around inside to hide from the flies and heat of midday.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

My horses are out in a paddock 24/7. They have a dam in their paddock to swim/play in, trees for shelter. Honestly, they love it, and I think they would be miserable in a stall. Theres nothing better than watching your horse roll in the dirt after a long ride and seeing the satisfaction they get out of it. 

I think I would only stable my horse if I was showing at a national level... I do small shows but rugging them a few days before the show in summer and keeping them rugged in winter is enough to keep them looking schmick. We have a sheep yard that we use if any of them are sick, it backs on to the paddock sot he others can talk to them still, they don't get lonely.


----------

